# Spa Scents



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

A friend of my sisters wants *spa* scents. ?? I don't go to spas. :crazy What does she want? Could you list a few of your favorites so I could get some idea? :blush


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Day at the Spa, I got mine from Candle Science. It was a 'new' scent for me so have only tried it from them.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Bamboo Grass from NG is a good spa scent.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the Green Tea & Bamboo from Oregon Trail that I just added this year.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

If you go to the NG website you can search fragrances by type. They have a spa type. Don't know how accurate it is but you can give it a shot.


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

I like cucumber and cucumber melon. I get mine from Denise at Full Moon Herbs.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Joy don't be spending much on that, it is a super cheap fragrance to make, places like aromahaven.com and others put it on sale all the time for under $8 a pound.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Any of you willing to send out sniffies of these? Vicki


----------

